# 2010 caad 9 colors/markets



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hey guys...

found this pic of what looks like a liquigas inspired caad9 for 2010 thats not on the website.... I love it! wondering what it is/where to get it..

red isn't my thing...

looks like an ultegra gruppo maybe... British market? anyone know? starnut?


----------



## micken (Jun 21, 2007)

Available in UK 2010 model, £1600.

Specs:


Frame:
CAAD 9 BB30
Fork:
Cannondale Premium Full Carbon, alloy D/O
Front Derailleur:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Rear Derailleur:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Shifters:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Chainset:
FSA SL-K Light Carbon BB30
Chainrings:
34/50 tooth chainrings
Bottom Bracket:
FSA BB30
Cassette:
Shimano Ultegra 6700 12-25 tooth
Chain:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Front Brake:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Rear Brake:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Brake Levers:
Shimano Ultegra 6700
Handlebars:
FSA Omega Compact 31.8mm
Stem:
FSA ST-OS-150 LX 31.8mm
Headset:
Cane Creek CAAD9 SI
Rims:
Fulcrum Racing 7
Front Hub:
Fulcrum Racing 7
Rear Hub:
Fulcrum Racing 7
Spokes:
Fulcrum Racing 7
Front Tyre:
Schwalbe Lugano 700x23c
Rear Tyre:
Schwalbe Lugano 700x23c
Saddle:
Fizik Pave CX Sport
Seatpost:
FSA 250 SBS 27.2mm


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah british market here, you can also get it for £999 with tiagra


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0RA91C.html

or 

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0RA92T.html


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Silly question but would it be possible to order a UK bike in the states then?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks guys.... yep i see it on the site now... hmm, now how to get my hands on it?

haha...


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Since the all CAAD9 originate in the States, could Cannondale USA divert this team model to a US Dealer if pre-paid? I know, same question has already been asked, just waiting for the official Starnut response.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Of course, I seem to have the ability to kill off a thread just by whispering the name Starnut.


----------



## juniorvarsity (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't be done...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

What JV said............ no dice. He knows better than I anyway.

Starnut


----------

